# Algae, Moss, Fibreglass roof cure.



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As the thread title suggests this is about the problem I'm having with some green crap on the MH roof, I can scrub it, T cut it, polish the bugger, and it comes back with a vengeance within weeks.

Is there a cure for it?

How do you combat it?

What do you put on it?

Is it true that if left it will harm the roof?

What is the meaning of life?

Kev.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Milton and a not-too-stiff brush. (Handbrush works well if you get on the roof - it gets into the corners easily.)

Gets it off, and it won't come back for a while, especially if you don't rinse too thoroughly.

Dave


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Turf it :lol: :lol:


----------



## arh (Dec 8, 2007)

Be careful with the Milton, it's powerful stuff


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Can't help with the algi, but the meaning of life (the universe and everything) is 42 :lol:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hitchhikers_guide


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Kev,

With you being an avid 'Wild-Camper' it is only Natures way of giving you a helping hand to blend your MH in with the Scenery.

Just let it grow: Add some trailing ivy, heather, birds nests, some wild-life, midge swarms, etc. etc. and no-one will ever notice that you are there! :twisted: 

(except for us MHF'ers....) :wink: 


Bob L


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

If you wash it with a propriety cleaner to which you have added a little household bleach it should cure the proplem, Rinse off well.

Tom


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Always be careful not to use a cleaner with too much bleach as it will discolour many types of plastics


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Antifoul paint perhaps? :? 

D


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Jezport said:


> Always be careful not to use a cleaner with too much bleach as it will discolour many types of plastics


Any recommendations Jez - bearing in mind we can't get hold of the professional stuff that I guess you would use! :? :wink:

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nothing so far I think too give a longer lasting solution to this problem.

Kev.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Algae on the roof*

Had some success on our last Hymer (Fibreglass front) using 3M Fibreglass Yacht polish from ship's chandlers. It's b***** hard work, but the results did seem to last, and the algae stayed away from that bit.

Kept coming back on the roof alloy though!

Smick


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

hi kev,
bit of lateral thinking here  when people have mold in the bathroom and repaint but it comes back its because the mold spores are imbeded in the plaster, I was wondering if thats what happens with the roof algae.

how about some "fish tank algae killer"?

or some "bathroom mold killer"?

you could try some on a small area out of view so to say :wink: 

The do a rubdown with marine fine cutter then top polish with marine teflon polish slippy stuff so whatch you dont fall offf the roof  

we do our van roof every spring with a buffer on slow speed then polis with 2 coats comes up great and lasts all season, with a quick wash during the summer.

Tramp


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Tramp,

Nowt wrong with lateral thinking, if it works, I'll look into those as well Smick.

Kev.


----------

